# A Hobby Christmas



## D_licious (Apr 8, 2019)

Our kids came up with a clever idea of having a hobby Christmas gifting. Looks like we will be trying our hand at cultivating oyster and shitake mushrooms this spring. I'm excited to see how it goes. 
We start tapping our maples in late Jan or early February. We usually end up with 10 pints of maple syrup for the year - enough to share with the kids and have a few in the freezer for us. That will keep up occupied until our spring mushrooms start popping. Sending you all good thoughts for the holidays!


----------

